
The Nature of Code (2012) - Tomte
http://natureofcode.com/book/
======
JoeDaDude
The book is mostly about using Processing [1] to emulate natural things. For
those so interested, Mr. Shiffman runs an online course doing similar things
in p5.js [2] at the Kadenze online school[3].

[1] [https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

[2] [https://p5js.org/](https://p5js.org/)

[3] [https://www.kadenze.com/courses/the-nature-of-
code/info](https://www.kadenze.com/courses/the-nature-of-code/info)

~~~
jbmorgado
This is great, didn't know about p5js. About 2 years ago I was searching for
something similar to Processing in Python, but couldn't find anything that was
suitable.

Perhaps someone knows some project that has filled that gap.

~~~
canoebuilder
The processing port to python may interest you.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=processing+python&t=hd&ia=videos](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=processing+python&t=hd&ia=videos)

------
janvdberg
Daniel Shiffman is a very likable (and smart!) guy. I highly recommend his
YouTube channel: The Coding Train. It's a lot of fun.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)

~~~
indescions_2017
The Coding Train playlist on Youtube has a lot of great content. Not just
Nature of Code, but full tutorials on making Minesweeper, Tetris and Snake
clones, Git for Poets, Twitter Bots, etc. Best way to get a solid intro to
creative coding and Processing / p5.js.

~~~
piyh
He taught me regex and javascript through his channel, he's my go to.

------
hugozap
For me he is one of the best code teachers ever. Few people have the ability
to turn a complex concept and explain it in a simple and fun way. Check his
coding train channel.

------
dandermotj
This is a fantastic book, I loved it.

------
toisanji
if you want to practice your processing/p5js skills, here is a little site of
weekly challenges I made:
[http://www.pushpopchallenge.com/](http://www.pushpopchallenge.com/)

------
justshashank
This is all natural and organic. Great book!

------
acavalcante80
It seems a great gift to introduce anyone to programming.

~~~
nrjames
It's a great book but his Learning Processing: A Beginners Guide to
Programming Images, Animation, and Interaction (2nd Ed) is a better
introductory book.

~~~
kowdermeister
Processing is just a great tool (it's not important he picked it), like python
to introduce people to programming. I love how he uses it to explain math
concepts. I wouldn't recommend this as a starter book either though :)

------
qubex
I supported the Kickstarter.

